# Word Pictures:Double Predestination Explained



## Jesus is my friend (Feb 13, 2009)

I am still working out my position on Double Predestination and In the process came across this teaching by Mark Kieler,I enjoy most of Mark's teaching and and enjoy his "Word Pictures" program,here is a segment from that show entitled: Does God Predestine some people to Hell?(Double Predestination explained) I hope You will be blessed by it,The Video is 30 mins.long and is of excellent quality

 Grace and Peace to you


----------



## JM (Feb 13, 2009)

SermonAudio.com - I Will Harden Pharaoh's Heart


----------



## PresbyDane (Feb 14, 2009)

Thanks for sharing that


----------

